# Ho-Ho-Ho Santa is Here. Merry Christmas MMA Forum!



## MMA-Santa (Dec 24, 2009)

Ho-Ho-Ho Santa here stopping by for presents for all my MMAF loved members, and even MMA fighters themselves. Lets see what I have in my big red bag. Oh look, for Rashad Evans.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I have a Santa mask, to hide that KO face











For Bisping, 










A new jaw 











For Diego Sanchez










A picture of eastman, to cheer him up 












And now for the naughty and nice members of MMAF.


For *D.P*

some more pudding 










For *Toxic*

A mask to protect himself, from himself 










For *ColdCall*

A jacket










and a picture of shogun 










for *Stokes 
*









Some kleenex so he can stop crying about members telling on other members 

for *Fireman11d7*

A fire extinguisher









for *Hitorgethit*

A shield so he can hit, without getting hit.










for *ZeroPride*

A little bit of pride










For *Cornbread*

some Butter










For *ZZTiger*

A Cage










For *Wukadb *

A date with Fedor










For *Intermission*

A Clock











There is many great members around this forum which I have missed. But there is only so many presents I can fit in my bag. Remember everyone stay active and post frequently on MMA's greatest forum of all time. www.MMAforum.com

p.s 20k to the first member to guess who is posting this 

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a goodnight


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

wtf? really random


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

wtf is wrong with you?

I think its funny lol


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. +rep.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

is it swptheleg


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wasn't crying. I was complaining. :laugh:


AND ITS *Michael Carson*


----------



## MMA-Santa (Dec 24, 2009)

Not swp or Carson

I am way cooler 

P.S Don't rep me yet ahah wait till you find out who I am then rep my real account hehehehe


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Intermission.*


----------



## MMA-Santa (Dec 24, 2009)

Stokes said:


> *Intermission.*


Lmao how did you guess so fast?

20k to you my friend


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

B-I-N-G-O

Merry Christmas my friend


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

You use 

"hehehehehe" a lot. :laugh:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

True


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Joyeux Noel!!!


----------



## MMA-Santa (Dec 24, 2009)

Ho-Ho-Ho Merry Christmas MMA fans


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damn it... I never get anything from Santa


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

merrrry christmas


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahaha...funny stuff man. Merry christmas!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Hahaha...funny stuff man. Merry christmas!


You too Pudding man 

hope you liked it hehe


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Intermission said:


> You too Pudding man
> 
> hope you liked it hehe


Best gift ever! :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

We've been had....Intermission is Santa Clause. Posting on the forum is probably why he never read the letter I sent him in the 3rd grade about putting a mail order bride under my christmas tree...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Pick one gift:












*OR*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Buon Natale, bitches.

WANDY CLAUS!!! <3<3<3!!!!!


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, I think you forget a picture describing me? Oh, wait never mind, I guess for that to happen I would have to be important on these forums. I'm going to go drown my sorrows in some more eggnog.

/cry


----------

